
How we lost (and found) millions by not A/B testing - wyclif
https://medium.com/@jasonfried/how-we-lost-and-found-millions-by-not-a-b-testing-e70f27dd783e
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: don't take your signup form off of your landing page

